# Pre-treatment... What to try next?



## SaltrockSurfwear (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi guys,

I'm trying to work out a new pre-treatment system, just tried the Wagner paint spray gun and found that even at its lowest volume output there's still too much pre-treatment on the garment. It's no problem for black tees, but the greens/purples/blues are being permanently stained. 

Has anyone tried the Preval aerosol system and find that it's economically viable to be buying replacement canisters? On their website they state that one canister (£8/$12) will spray 1/2 litre of solution.

At the moment I'm using a handheld spray bottle and it's working fairly well, just sometimes there's issues with minor splatter or inconsistency in the spray which I'd like to avoid. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

Try brushing the pre-treatment into the fabric (go left to right). I''m using a 4" pure bristle brush. The I hang the shirts for a few hours before heat setting. I've done this with the spray bottle.


----------



## CrypticThreads (Jun 12, 2017)

It might be a little more expensive than a spray gun or a brush. But we have a pretreat maker III pretreat machine and it's pretty good. you can control exactly how much pre treat you lay down. There are 4 nozzles that can be turned on and off to accommodate different size print areas.


----------



## bkadv (Sep 15, 2015)

Love our Viper One electric, even though bossman replaced it with a Shulze PRETREATmaker III as well. Just easier to use. I don't know if they sell them anymore but you should be able to find one used, or at least check out Viper's website to see what they've got going on these days.


----------



## wandrer (Mar 21, 2017)

Perhaps you can use a regular HVLP type automotive spray gun.personally I would prefer a screen printable solution ...rather than a watery spray type pretreat!I have seen a french reseller of 
Epson F2000 selling pretreat which can be applied via screen!


----------



## edwrench (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a ViperOne for sale, because I sold my DTG white ink printer.


----------

